#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  Have you heard about the new development of Google assistant?

## Ritika

Google is developing their google assistant into another level, where it can have normal conversation over the phone like a human! Google just gave a stunning demo of Assistant making an actual phone call - The Verge

----------


## Medusa

Yes it's very enjoyable moment. In future we don't need to worry about the traffic and time. It's very cool idea i love it.

----------

